# Adria Coral Plus - fly screen



## MardellIan (May 13, 2018)

Can someone please advise how to remove the false ceiling in my 2014 model to provide access to the fly screen on which the strings have come loose. Thanks, Ian


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m lost Ian 

Ours is 2011
What false ceiling? 

It’s on a cassette isn’t it 
Sandra


----------

